# SA/depression groups in Los Angeles



## skyfloating (Nov 27, 2012)

hey just wondering if anyone here has any experience in SA/depression groups in LA. it would be my first time to go to one and im hoping to find a strong community


----------



## hahoknothnx (Nov 9, 2012)

looking for the same actually. I tried group therapy through my medical insurance not long ago but it just didn't suit me. No one there that i could really relate to.


----------



## king2423 (Dec 5, 2012)

I live in Los Angeles as well, sucks that there isn't a group here that I am aware of.


----------

